# Fantastic Economic History Speech



## ringledman (9 May 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qw42-Adjxg

The Industrial Revolution
Entrepreneurs
The role of government
The West's debt
China
The Euro
Gold

_'euro going back to dollar parity of even lower'._


----------

